# New from Tony Jaa - Tom yum goong



## FearlessFreep (Jan 16, 2006)

*Tom yum goong**

* A young fighter named Kham must go to Australia to retrieve his stolen elephant. With the help of a Thai-born Australian detective, Kham must take on all comers, including a gang led by an evil woman and her two deadly bodyguards.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 22, 2006)

Tony Jaa is an amazing athlete. Hopefully he won't be after another stolen possession in his next movie.


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

TONY JAA is amazing! I love his movies I can't wait until his next movie comes out Im sure it will be great


----------



## phlaw (May 2, 2006)

This is a great movie, just don't be fooled into the movie "The Bodyguard" I was told it was a Tony Jaa movie and he is only in it for about 4 minutes.


----------



## wee_blondie (May 9, 2006)

Saw a clip from Tom yum goong last night - it looks awesome!  Anyone know where I can get a copy in the UK??  Not too worrried about subtitles (I don't watch these movies for the storylines!)

PS D'ya reckon we could petition him to cast us as extras in his next pic?? 

:jedi1:


----------

